# Sticky  When Dogs Eat Bad Things



## Katie

Updated link 4/10/12

Two Dog Press, LLC | When Good Dogs Eat Bad Things Interested in wha... | Dog, Dogs, Yes, Vomiting, Healthy, Also, Poison, His, Cause, Jake


----------



## tazruby

very useful info espcially about when to induce vomiting. thanks for posting


----------



## Maleighchi

I'll be printing this out to keep! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY

Excellent information! Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Yoshismom

Great article!! Thanks for sharing;-)


----------



## Jules

This topic is very close to my heart. We nearly lost our Jack Russell a month ago because of what she decided to try and "down" Other than my 9yr old daughters time in a special care baby unit at birth it's the most worrying few days I have ever had. After all.. Our dogs do to many of us become our children too don't they!
My 7 year old daughter was "squidging" a bold liquitab ( a clothes washing pouch for our US readers) Just an hour earlier she had been told in no uncertain terms such things are NOT toys and don’t DARE play with them, but do kids listen 100% of the time, even when they are a usually very sensible kid like mine? Do they heck:foxes15: Unfortunately for our dog and my 7 year old, the lesson of "mummy MEANS what she says" was learnt a VERY hard way.
Our crazy Russy dog likes to play with everrrrrything, so on seeing a nice "toy" being squeezed in my daughters hands she jumped up and grabbed it, shaking it to death like terriers tend to and in the process swallowing some. To cut a long story short I spent the middle of the night getting the on call vet out of bed (she left a c section on a cow mid way! to come deal with my dog, that’s how serious it was) She had the best drugs available and still threw up for 24hrs CONSTANTLY, I don’t mean every hour, I'm talking every few minutes. I was sure (as much as you don’t want to be) she wouldn’t make it. Every time she urged, coughed and choked I'd grit my teeth that she wasn't "going" I don't think there's a prayer I didn't say or a wish I didn't make that night. I lay next to her all night trying to comfort her. 24 hours down the line, it was beyond relief to see her still alive and making slow progress but still VERY frightening for the following days. No sleep for 3 days for me or my sweetie of a dog. She lost 1.2 kilos  a lot for a lil love only weighing 6.2kg to start! Once she was allowed to eat again it was a case of coaxing her to eat certain tasty things. Was on meds for a week,coughing for about 2 weeks and lost a lot of her coat, whether it was from shock to her system or the meds I don't know. A month on she has put back on 0.7kg and is back eating normally. If she was a cat she would have lost 8 of her lives that week I think.
She's sat here now on the back of the chair, paws hanging over my shoulder giving mummy love! She's an exceptionally lucky girl and so are we to still have her, something my daughter is very aware of. 
My advice

Never ever think its too soon to call a vet, I called ours that evening out of surgery hours and had her out half the night in the end, was on and off the phone to her through the night and early morning, and back in again first thing, my girl had the best meds she could and she was STILL lucky to pull through. Thank God I didn't think "oh I'm being an overreacting worrisome doggy mum I'll see what she's like later"
I know these things on the net are extremely useful, I've read various things I'm glad I have, but if you even have a tingle of worry call the vet first, read the net in the middle if you have time and worry about being worrisome later!!
Every case is different, I read on the link it says for washing detergent no worries on getting them to vomit, yet the vet said its good mine did vomit it up very quickly, lessening its chance to do more harm. So i do have to worry that had I read that before I might have been more inclined to worry less with it being on the "don't need to make them sick list" and hung off calling my vet, which doesn't even bare thinking about.

Please don't think I'm saying such things on the net are useless , because they are not and I applaud Katie for posting it. Just we do need to keep our "gut instincts" and worry like there's no tomorrow sometimes! Regardless of what we think we might have read somewhere. Small dogs in particular really can't cope with much of anything whereas a big bruiser of a Lab or Rottweiler would probably be fine and I'm sure that a lot that is on the net forgets small dogs are much more vunerable 

PS while I re-read my post to check it, my dog has gone to sleep on my shoulder! She sends her licks to all and says "ruff yup never dink u worwying bout us too much, dats wot I say, coz we gordgeous....I do HATE dat vet doh, you wodnt beweeve where she sticks dings when i see er even if I tolds you"

Take care y'all! You're a great bunch of people on here and I still enjoy reading what you all post even though I don't say much...when we get another Chi in the future I shall post much more! Talking of which.... GAWD I lovvve lucifer aint he cute! Wish I lived closer 

Jules and co


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

This is a great article. I printed it and am keeping the article with my first aid kit for my chis. Thank you for sharing.

Katie, could "sticky" this important post?


----------



## Katie

Thanks for sharing your story Jules, I'm glad everything turned out alright. The article is by no means a replacement for a vet or a vets advice. Always follow your vets orders and obviously call if your pet ever ingests something they shouldn't. 

I'll sticky this


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Thanks, I saved this to my favorites and will print the info asap!


----------



## pamperedchi

Thank you for this site...I bookmarked it for safe keeping!!


----------



## LittleLuxie

This link is giving me an error message! Is it still active?


----------



## Lin

No idea, the OP was made 7/2008, so the link is probably not good anymore.


----------



## Lin

Here is an updated link:

Two Dog Press, LLC | When Good Dogs Eat Bad Things Interested in wha... | Dog, Dogs, Yes, Vomiting, Healthy, Also, Poison, His, Cause, Jake


----------



## Yoshismom

Thanks, I will update the original with the new link ;-)


----------



## 23083

Our new chihuahua rescue, Pico, has cost us plenty in vet bills in the 2.5 months he's been with us but it was all worth it 2 weeks ago...
He followed me to the basement where he's never been before. I figured it was okay because I just had to flip a switch for the Septic repair guy and run back up the steps...
I flipped the switch, turned around, and no Pico! I ran upstairs calling his name and found him on the dog bed chewing on a "prize". The "prize", it turned out was mouse poison!
I rushed him to the vet's office where they induced vomiting with Hydrogen Peroxide and prescribed 2 weeks of vitamin K just in case any had been absorbed into his system.
Had I not seen him eating the stuff, it could have been an awful ending...


----------



## markjason

All types of dog vomiting should be a reason for concern, especially if it is a prolonged problem with several different bouts. It is best to take your dog to a vet sooner rather than later. A dog that is vomiting frequently is considered an emergency due to the drastic way vomiting dehydrates the body. If the issue is left neglected then your dog's health is at serious risk.


----------



## Wogetorenk

great information as i never thought a single time a thing like this and would also say this will help in giving useful knowledge to many of the pet owners


----------



## gypsyangel

I just found my Chi Daisey Mae eating my sugar free cookies and I was worried about the aspartame I saw in the ingredients. I am glad I found you guys while researching if it was poison to my baby girl or not. Turns out it isn't (phew), but it might make her tummy upset. I will have to keep the pee pads close at hand! Love your forum by the way!


----------



## Chepllen

Dogs use to eat bad things, whe are not provided right and enough things or food to eat. Or in some cases it might be some digestive or stomach problems because of which dogs start eating bads things.


----------



## Labergez

yes whenever they have any problem in their liver or are poisoned they usually intake unusual things......


----------



## Labergez

the article is really great i liked them a lot and i will keep them for future to memorize myself when having more pets at my home.....


----------



## DeniseByford

this thing only happens when dogs stomach gets infected with vorms and bacterias


----------



## DeniseByford

DeniseByford said:


> this thing only happens when dogs stomach gets infected with vorms and bacterias



great


----------



## Harrypautter1

They all it pica when kids eat non-food items like paste, crayons, paint, wood chips, etc. For some reason it seems somewhat normal when our pets do it because they are 'animals' but when they start hacking and up-chucking because of it, then we start to take serious notice. We tried 'nasty habit' pills, but once we would skip a dose, Rocky would resume eating his own feces. Now that he is older it happens rarely.


----------



## Littleface

What I find alarming in this article is the following:

Most pesticide chemicals in commercial flea repellents are fat-soluble and are stored in the fatty tissues of the body, primarily in the liver and in the nervous system. As these chemicals accumulate over time, they negatively affect nerves, hormones, and immunity. Symptoms to lookout for include anorexia, cancer, colic, convulsions, deformity of sexual organs, depression, diarrhea, foaming at the mouth, nausea, seizures, stiffness, vomiting and weakness

So does that mean using flea control could be detrimental to your pets?


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Lots of us prefer to use natural treatments and/or only treat when fleas are definitely present.


----------



## Littleface

What would classify as a natural treatment?
Its difficult cause my vet said I must use flea control every month as it protects from worms as well.... I suppose like everything there are pro's and cons unfortunately. .. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Little Javi

I have a comment not pertaining to a dog eating food or anything that should ever be ingested. My little 4 month old runt apple head ate a piece of grade 0000 steel wool (I wash windows for a living and use it to scrub bug guts off of glass and he fished it out of the pocket of my work pants). He was puking blood and shaking and whimpering for a week. The vet said there was not a thing they could do to help him. I just had to wait and see if he pulled through or not. He has now made a full recovery after many sleepless nights for me. Bottom line- I now make sure the house is 100% puppy proof before going to work or lying down to sleep. Now none of my dogs have access to anything more sinister than dog food and occasionally, my uniform hats from work. They do love to chew on those.


----------



## Bradleywhites

why you have to pay intense care towards their upbringing .. good to get the suggestions from you guys


----------



## LadyDevlyn

Another danger people don't often think about is the nicotine lozenges. Those can be very deadly especially to small dogs like Chis. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jenniferny

PiaOnomato said:


> Our new chihuahua rescue, Pico, has cost us plenty in vet bills in the 2.5 months he's been with us but it was all worth it 2 weeks ago...
> He followed me to the basement where he's never been before. I figured it was okay because I just had to flip a switch for the Septic repair guy and run back up the steps...
> I flipped the switch, turned around, and no Pico! I ran upstairs calling his name and found him on the dog bed chewing on a "prize". The "prize", it turned out was mouse poison!
> I rushed him to the vet's office where they induced vomiting with Hydrogen Peroxide and prescribed 2 weeks of vitamin K just in case any had been absorbed into his system.
> Had I not seen him eating the stuff, it could have been an awful ending...


This is exactly why I use a humane, no kill mouse trap. The thought of My Two Little Monsters finding and eating poison scares me to death!!! Like you, I watch them very closely, but it only takes a second for them to grab and swallow anything!!!

I'm so glad Pico is OK!!!


----------



## BellsMommy22

Great article. Bell nearly poisoned herself when she ate a poisonous houseplant. It's good to be prepared.


----------



## FlaHuahua

I know someone who had an emergency when their small dog got into a cupboard and ate a box of dry macaroni. It swelled in her stomach but he saved her by taking her to the vet. I think that's why it's good to feed a dog some people food, that way they would know that dry pasta is flavorless and they would not eat it.


----------



## kstewart61

Friends dog ate a 20 foot extension cord and pooped it out the next day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petstar

kstewart61 said:


> Friends dog ate a 20 foot extension cord and pooped it out the next day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's kinda funny knowing this but scary for my dog at the same time.


----------



## violaparkinson

Really so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------

